# Hello From A Returning Member!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello to old and new friends!

I know it's been a really long time. For those of you that remember me, you'll notice a difference in my signature...Rochelle "Shelly" is gone. I'm not going to get into details right now, but I left the forums because of losing her. I should have stayed, because I know you all would have been here for me, but I just...couldn't. And don't worry, she's not at the Rainbow Bridge, but with a more suitable family.

I do however have a new cat, a boy named Jules, who has fit into the group wonderfully. He drives his older sisters, Samantha and Alice nuts, haha!

Anyways, I just wanted to say a quick "hello!" and to warn you all of the pictures that will inevitably be coming.

It feels good to be back. I've missed this place and all my crazy kitty friends. 

- Brianna


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Back!! Be looking for those pictures!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, welcome back, Time Bandit! Do share more when you feel like...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice to see you!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the 'welcome backs'! I really have missed this place and all the kitty shenanigans. 


As for Shelly...I guess I have to talk about it sometime...

Well after a year and a half of trying to make it work, we decided to take her back to the shelter (the story ends well, I assure you!). She really wanted to be a one animal household type of cat...she was skittish, a loner, and couldn't find her place among the other cats. We tried everything from Jackson Galaxy's Spirit Essences to, towards the end, a behaviorist. She just never fit in well with Samantha (Sammy is too dominant), and even Alice who was, for the most part, a good friend to her. 

Alice and Shelly got into a nasty fight over a scratcher of all things and we knew something had to be done. If we could have separated her, we would have, but a one bedroom apartment only gives you so much room. It broke my heart to have to bring her back to the shelter, and shortly before I did, I left the forums. I just didn't feel like I could face anyone. I was ashamed at myself and I felt like I was letting Shelly down...I've always lived by my personal mantra of 'you adopt for life...you don't turn your back on family'. I was devastated leaving her there, and I broke down crying halfway into doing the paperwork. For a few days I fell into a pretty deep depression.

Apparently the shelter staff picked up on my feelings though, and a few days after leaving her at the shelter, I got a phone call saying that my beautiful Shelly had been adopted by a retired couple with no other pets. She was exactly what this couple was looking for, and they told the shelter staff that they were so excited to give this stunning girl a forever home and spoil her rotten. I started crying again, because I knew she was going to finally be happy. She'd have laps to lay on, her people with her all day all the time, and she'd finally be treated like the princess she was meant to be.

I didn't return to the forums because telling this story was just too hard. I couldn't face the questions I'd get once I removed Shelly from my signature or couldn't post any new photos or stories about her. But I made the decision to return, and I'm glad I did. And I'm glad I could finally get this story out into the open, and stop internalizing.

So with all that said, thanks so much to all of you. I'm really happy I could share this happy/sad time in my life with you all.

Much love,

Brianna


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome back! Please don't beat yourself up. You tried to make it work and when that did not work you did the best you could. Sammy is with a new and loving family. You can't ask for anything else. I am glad you are back.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Jet. I have definitely been beating myself up for a long time about Shelly. I was very relieved to know how good she now has it, and thats how I have to remember her...as the princess she always deserved to be.

It's actually bittersweet for me that you said Sammy and not Shelly. When I went into the shelter to return Shelly, they also thought I was bringing Sammy back at first. Sammy is the one cat that I will be absolutely DEVASTATED to lose. She is my heart and soul. I cannot imagine life without her. My husband tells her all the time that she has to outlive me because he doesn't know what he'll do when I lose her. I honestly can't even think of that day, although I know thats the price we all pay for the love and honesty they give us every day.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

sorry about the name confusion. That is how I feel about my Winston!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

It's ok about the name confusion. Just makes me remember how special my soulkitty Samantha is to me.  Winston (love the name!) must be so important to you too! It's incredible how much they touch our lives!


----------

